
Save 5–10 min a day with this web extension - artrayd
https://medium.com/@dmitrymind/this-web-extension-will-help-you-to-save-1-5-cee580480881
======
Zekio
I don't get it? isn't this just a re-implementation of Ctrl + Tab?

~~~
artrayd
Generally yes, but for browser :)

